# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Figurat 3d

## artan ramadani

A mundet dikush te shkruaje diqka me shume per figurat 3-Dimensionale dhe ta ilustroni edhe me figura te ndryshme.

----------


## Scion

Artan,

http://www.bgfl.org/bgfl/custom/reso...s/3d/index.htm

----------


## artan ramadani

> Artan,
> 
> http://www.bgfl.org/bgfl/custom/reso...s/3d/index.htm


Faleminderit shume SCION  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------

